# compiler un programme java sur unix



## aminos (16 Août 2007)

Bonjour.
J'ai écrit un code java sur windows vista,comment je peux le compiler sur unix?
Merci.


----------



## Dramis (16 Août 2007)

Pas besoin de recomplier, juste a lancer par la ligne de commande.
Je ne sais plus la syntaxe mais fais un man java


----------



## OlivierL (16 Août 2007)

compilation : javac fichierSource.java
(cr&#233;e les fichiers .class)
ex&#233;cution : java monpackage.MaClass

Pas besoin de recompiler, c'est bien l&#224; l'int&#233;r&#234;t de Java ! (sauf si tu utilises des APIs sp&#233;cifiques proches de la machine)
Quand tu compiles, c'est du byte-code, ex&#233;cut&#233; sur une Java-Virtual-Machine qui elle est sp&#233;cifique &#224; telle ou telle gamme d'ordinateur.


----------

